

Goodhart's law - michael_nielsen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodhart%27s_law
Goodhart's original formulation is beautiful: "Any observed statistical regularity will tend to collapse once pressure is placed upon it for control purposes"
======
michael_nielsen
Goodhart's original formulation is beautiful: "Any observed statistical
regularity will tend to collapse once pressure is placed upon it for control
purposes"

Very loosely, it's an uncertainty principle for the control of social
processes.

